# Mac PowerPoint 2004 - PC doc to Mac doc Save Error on Mac



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

I'm running a G5 PowerMac, System 10.3.7, using Office 2004.

After receiving a PC Powerpoint file and opening it, I cannot edit and save the document. I get the following error message:

*There was an error accessing ComputerName/Users:usernameesktop:filename.ppt.
*

Sometimes, I also get the following, secondary message.

*This is a Read-Only file. Do You Want to Save it Under a Different Name?
*

I have saved it with a different name, and the same thing keeps happening. I've tossed Preference files, reinstalled Office 2004, made sure I had all application upgrades, and nothing seems to help. However, I emailed the file to a co-worker, who was able to save the file under a different name and work on that file once it had been emailed back to me.

Any ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## zoombini (Aug 18, 2003)

Sounds like uve tried most things.

Is there permissions set on the original file on the PC? (ie. read only)
Is there the possibility of a virus attached to that particular file on the PC??

Have u tried transferring the file over a floppy/flash drive etc instead of through email? Does it work that way?


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

Few questions... sorry, but just want to make sure. 

You originally received this file via email, from a PC to your Mac, right?
You can only open it to view it, but not edit nor save it, right?
After saving it under a different name, same situation, right?
What version of PowerPoint is this from the PC side? Yours is Office 2004.

That stament "However, I emailed the file to a co-worker, who was able to save the file under a different name and work on that file once it had been emailed back to me." Does your coworker using Apple or PC? I imagine Apple, but just making sure... And then you were able to open, edit, and then save this but only after she had emailed it back to you.

Is it only this particular PP file, or can someone send you a different, new, fresh PP file from the same or similar [PC] source to see if same situation comes up?

Lastly, just wonder, but is there possibility that there are any embedded images, etc. that the PC recognizes that the Mac has issues with w/in this PowerPoint file?


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

Everything you listed is accurate. Co-worker trying to open/save file has a G5. The problem has occurred with two ppt files from two different PC users. Don't know for sure, but they probably have the latest Windows Office product. Same situation, same result (PC ppt to Mac ppt).

The embedded images thought is a good one. That might actually be the problem. I'll have to investigate further.

Thanks!

m


----------

